# Roosters Crowing All Day And Night



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

My neighbor has 9 roosters he's kept in a pen for a couple of years. As long as they are in the pen the crowing isn't too bad as his shed and my shed are between my house and the pen. I built mine there just for that reason. His father always kept them fed and penned up but he recently passed and now they are on the loose. They show up in my yard eating the winter rye grass seed and picking and scratching like roosters do. The neighbor is a bit unstable so I don't want to start world war 3 but I'm sick of the noise and intrusion. My dog chases them when they get in the yard sometimes but they still come back and have started roosting in my trees. I run them out with a stick but they still come back. Our covenants say no poultry but they are old and probably expired and there have been multiple violations to other parts of them so that's not really an option. Just curious if any of the you any suggestions. I keep hoping a predator will get them but no such luck yet. We live next to a large wooded area but so far only one has turned up missing and he's vowed to get more in the spring. I'm at wits end here so any advice would be great.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

nascarcamper,

It is a shame that a neighbor would let them run loose like that.







I believe first thing I would do is "call da man" and if that didn't do any good, I would just have to "git 'er done" myself.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If you leave a car door open, can you help them run away??


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Two words: Chicken & Dumplins.....

Not much you can do except call the man like ee said.

Gary


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> nascarcamper,
> 
> It is a shame that a neighbor would let them run loose like that.
> 
> ...


 Da Man's not an option. His dad was a county commisioner. As far as the other goes I hear uncooked rice does wonders. Problem is it's not their fault their owner is a idiot.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

It would seem that the neighbor doesn't care much about the birds - or he wouldn't be letting them run loose.....roads, dogs, wildlife, etc. Does the son live there? Perhaps he is lazy enough to believe that he won't have to clean the coop or feed the birds, if they are out foraging on their own (if that's the case....they'll soon die on their own, too). Consider that most folks are pathetically (sometimes, dangerously) UNconsciouse of their surroundings and of their animal's real needs - perhaps he is truly unaware and believes that, since he lives in the country, his father's roosters "deserve" to run free...roosters have done that for years (on 400 acre farms that also had their own fields of feedcorn)

I would suggest that you ARE running the risk of WWIII if your dog gets one of them....its amazing how valuable that particular Rooster can become. Maybe you can catch one and bring it back...uninjured... with great concern of course about their plight if they continue to roam free. This could at least be an "ice breaker" to point out that his D*** birds are destroying your winter cover and disturbing your dog & family (in a nice way, of course







). I'll bet your neighbors will be standing behind you cheering.

If that doesn't work - I would suggest you take this to your Association. Past violations are really no reason to continue with future ones (or is it a matter of having an inactive Assoc?). If no luck there, do you have a local Animal Control Officer? Police or Sheriff's Dept? After trying to resolve the matter in a "neighborly way", let the authorities take care of it .... YOU don't want to end up on the wrong side of the legal system, simply because your neighbor is rude and unaware.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

12ga. 1 1/8 oz 7.5 shot, 17.2 grains of Alliant E3 Powder and a Claybuster wad.









They are slow birds, so you don't have to lead them as much.























The problem is that will start WWIII. Have you tried asking him to keep them in the coop?

If all else fails.....call "Da Man"......... Although, he dad used to be a county commissioner, the operative word is "used"........









Good Luck!

Tim action


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I like the Chicken and Dumplings idea but with a tough old Rooster you may have to boil them a long time. Now to a lighter subject.

I farmer knew his rooster was getting old so he introduced a new young cock to the flock.

The first thing the young bird did was that he started to strut, scratch and crow and the old roster just stood there and shaking his head. After a while the young bird came over and asked the old bird why he was shaking his head.

Well the old bird said that he knew he was getting old and just could not stand the fact that he was going to have to leave his flock to such a stupid young bird.

Well this got the young bird really upset but he said okay old guy you tell me how I am suppose to do. So the old bird said to follow him and do as he did and the young bird agreed.

The old rooster started to chase a young hen and was flapping his wings and making a bunch of noise. The young bird watched this for a while and then the old rooster came over and told the young bird to chase him and pretend that he was a young hen.

The young rooster agreed and started chasing the old rooster making all kinds of noise. This went on for a few minutes until the old farmer stepped out of the house with his shot gun and blew away the young rooster. As he went back into the house he was muttering to himself "Damn 4th gay rooster he bought in the past month!!!".


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> It would seem that the neighbor doesn't care much about the birds - or he wouldn't be letting them run loose.....roads, dogs, wildlife, etc. Does the son live there? Perhaps he is lazy enough to believe that he won't have to clean the coop or feed the birds, if they are out foraging on their own (if that's the case....they'll soon die on their own, too). Consider that most folks are pathetically (sometimes, dangerously) UNconsciouse of their surroundings and of their animal's real needs - perhaps he is truly unaware and believes that, since he lives in the country, his father's roosters "deserve" to run free...roosters have done that for years (on 400 acre farms that also had their own fields of feedcorn)
> 
> I would suggest that you ARE running the risk of WWIII if your dog gets one of them....its amazing how valuable that particular Rooster can become. Maybe you can catch one and bring it back...uninjured... with great concern of course about their plight if they continue to roam free. This could at least be an "ice breaker" to point out that his D*** birds are destroying your winter cover and disturbing your dog & family (in a nice way, of course
> 
> ...


I wish my dog would kill them all as long as it's in my yard. The guys very unstable and sometimes you have to pick your battles. Other than the chickens you never hear anything out of him but we're talking crowing roosters less than 50 feet from my house. I wish I could get the ole Outback to act as a noise barrier but I can't get it back there without crossing the drainfield. There has to be a way to shut them up. I'm thinking about setting off strings of firecrackers in a metal bucket about 2 am.


----------



## Burger (Dec 20, 2005)

You could hire the guy from KFC, Popeyes, Churches, or Pilgrim's Pride to drive out in Uniform with a hatchet and a pot in his hands...









Are there any other neighbors affected by this situation? If cock fighting is illegal where you are, you could call in (via payphone) an anonymous tip to the law enforcement folks having jurisdiction and tell them the guy is raising fighting roosters... They might be able to help get the problem resolved...


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2006)

Had the same problem with one of my neighbors a few years ago. Taped the noise from early morning until sundown, then played it back at full volume til morning. No more problem.









Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Sensai said:


> Had the same problem with one of my neighbors a few years ago. Taped the noise from early morning until sundown, then played it back at full volume til morning. No more problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds about like what I did to a neighbor and his dog a few years back.

He would work night shift, so all night long the dog would bark and carry on. (outside dog in a pen)

One night I got sick of it and recorded it, then set a boom box outside his bedroom window and played it while he was sleeping during the day.

Needless to say, he got the point, and we are good friends now.









Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Here, I thought 'Free Range Chicken' was all the rage these days?









Actually, I kind of like the 12GA. idea. No, not the chickens...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

That's a tough one. How do you resolve the problem and keep the peace with a guy who's unstable? Just a suggestion, but you might try to kill him with kindness. Are your kids old enough to feed and pen the roosters? Could you fool the guy into thinking they are earning a merit badge or something?

Now, I'm not saying that you should cure HIS problem, but even if you do it and get three nights out of the week where your sleep isn't disturbed, that's better than it is now. You never know, once he sees you and the kids "helping" him, he may warm up to you and do it himself at that point. Just a suggestion since I'd be leary of shooting a guy's birds when he a bit "unstable."


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> That's a tough one. How do you resolve the problem and keep the peace with a guy who's unstable? Just a suggestion, but you might try to kill him with kindness. Are your kids old enough to feed and pen the roosters? Could you fool the guy into thinking they are earning a merit badge or something?
> 
> Now, I'm not saying that you should cure HIS problem, but even if you do it and get three nights out of the week where your sleep isn't disturbed, that's better than it is now. You never know, once he sees you and the kids "helping" him, he may warm up to you and do it himself at that point. Just a suggestion since I'd be leary of shooting a guy's birds when he a bit "unstable."
> [snapback]76893[/snapback]​


That's so crazy it might work, only if the kids would be willing to help. Good thinking


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> Two words: Chicken & Dumplins.....
> 
> Not much you can do except call the man like ee said.
> 
> ...


AAHHHHHHHH!
You beat me to it !!!







I would vote for this as well


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

But he should invite all of us down for a Chicken and Dumplins Rally...

Gary


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Not sure if there are other homes around you, but if there is...

Get a recording of roosters crowing. Get a six million watt amplifier and some stadium speakers. Play the roosters crowing toward the other neighbors at about 2am.

Soon, you will have the entire area up in arms, upset with "his chickens".









Or you could start raising chicken hawks.










It worked in the cartoons.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

shake1969 said:


> Not sure if there are other homes around you, but if there is...
> 
> Get a recording of roosters crowing. Get a six million watt amplifier and some stadium speakers. Play the roosters crowing toward the other neighbors at about 2am.
> 
> ...


Not to waiver here as I originally voted for chicken and dumplings. But, the chicken hawk idea....BRILLIANT


----------



## ford56312 (Jul 20, 2005)

[quote name='nascarcamper' date='Jan 30 2006, 10:35 AM']
My neighbor has 9 roosters he's kept in a pen for a couple of years. His father always kept them fed and penned up but he recently passed and now they are on the loose.
ANSWER
I allways wanted a pet Fox. I wonder where the are available? HMMMMM?


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

ford56312 said:


> nascarcamper said:
> 
> 
> > My neighbor has 9 roosters he's kept in a pen for a couple of years. His father always kept them fed and penned up but he recently passed and now they are on the loose.
> ...


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

A BB gun would work wonders. You could perch yourself in an upstairs window and pick them out of the trees........

Am I really that evil.......


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> I like the Chicken and Dumplings idea but with a tough old Rooster you may have to boil them a long time. Now to a lighter subject.
> 
> I farmer knew his rooster was getting old so he introduced a new young cock to the flock.
> 
> ...


That is a hoot.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Highlander96 said:


> A BB gun would work wonders. You could perch yourself in an upstairs window and pick them out of the trees........
> 
> Am I really that evil.......
> 
> ...


I wouldn't dream of doing that.







I use the shed window it's closer.







They just keep coming back for more. They must be slow learners.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Fire44 said:


> But he should invite all of us down for a Chicken and Dumplins Rally...
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]76898[/snapback]​


Still LMAO









Thor


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

You need one of these! They work wonders!



















This one killed about 20 of our ducks and half a dozen chickens. 
I'm a softy though... I let him off with time served.

Along this same line though, a barn cat would solve your problem.

Your neighbor sounds a lot like ours. I finally gave up trying to get him to cooperate with reasonable verbal requests and called animal control. Now it's relatively peaceful... knock on wood. He thought five acres meant you could let your dogs bark all day and all night like if you were in Alaska or something.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> That's a tough one. How do you resolve the problem and keep the peace with a guy who's unstable? Just a suggestion, but you might try to kill him with kindness. Are your kids old enough to feed and pen the roosters? Could you fool the guy into thinking they are earning a merit badge or something?
> 
> Now, I'm not saying that you should cure HIS problem, but even if you do it and get three nights out of the week where your sleep isn't disturbed, that's better than it is now. You never know, once he sees you and the kids "helping" him, he may warm up to you and do it himself at that point. Just a suggestion since I'd be leary of shooting a guy's birds when he a bit "unstable."
> [snapback]76893[/snapback]​


...you catch more flies with honey.









Then if that doesn't work, set your over to 325 and cook for 20 minutes.


----------



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

Be careful!!!!

My father in-laws dog killed three. Cost $1,900 plus court cost.









Of course chicken fighting is legal in New Mexico and they were top of the line, had papers and all.









I pefer mine fried but have no idea how to keep them quiet.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

My FIRST suggestion is to talk to him mano y mano.
Second suggestion is feed them on his porch. While he's gone, get some chick feed and sprinkle it around HIS stuff. They will stay there, especially if it's enclosed like a porch and they feel protected. Eventually, since they think it's home with food/protection, they'll stay there. Kind of like their barn, just open. They'll crap all over HIS stuff. 
There is nothing he could say even if he did find out. You probably could just walk over and feed him on his porch with him watching. Not much he could say, cause he's breakin the law. Chick feed is cheap. 
Then again, if your dogs are runnin loose, he may come back on you over that.








Dunno..my thoughts









Best of luck and keep us posted
Mark


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

My dogs not an issue. She's 8 years old and lays on the porch all day. She does however keep an eye on things when she's not dozing.







His yard is fenced in anyway but there are gaps in the gates where they come and go as they please. If my dog kills em in my yard I'll take that suit to the supreme court if he presses it. She probably wouldn't kill one anyway but it's good exercise for her to chase them.








I'm considering chick feed in the highway.


----------



## Burger (Dec 20, 2005)

nascarcamper said:


> I'm considering chick feed in the highway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you're thinking!








That coyote was always trying to trap that roadrunner with free food in the middle of the road. Just don't forget the sign.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

ACME Chicken catcher. LOL


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Burger said:


> nascarcamper said:
> 
> 
> > I'm considering chick feed in the highway.
> ...


You can try an Acme anvil too.


----------

